# visitenkarten werden nicht aktualisiert



## Tibor (22. April 2013)

schönen tag zusammen

es ist jetzt schon des öfteren vorgekommen das meine twinks z.b. lvl 76 sind aber die Visitenkarten bei lvl 71 stehen bleiben. dachte immer das dies wenn man Mitglied und angemeldet ist automatisch passiert bzw. nach 1-2 Wochen dann aktualisiert wird. dem ist aber leider nicht so.

schaut doch mal bitte woran dies liegen könnte.

bedanke mich und


möge der fun nie vergehen

Tibor


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2013)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Die Karten sollten jetzt wieder korrekt mit den Charakteren aktualisieren.


----------



## Schorki (28. April 2013)

nein leider nicht , mein char ist nun schon ein paar Tage auf 90 und die karten zeigen nur 80 an 


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2013)

Ach Mist - ich habe kein Email-Update zur Antwort in diesem Thread bekommen. Ich schaue mir das noch mal an.


----------

